# Springpole/Flirtpole



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I noticed some here didn't know what these were... It's mostly bulldog people who use them. But all breeds, especially those with prey and toy drive, can really enjoy them. 

The Springpole...

Can be made easily... If you want to go cheap, a couple of good springs and rope hung over a tree branch is all you need. Or, you can build a frame and be more professional about building it... It can be low enough that the dog's feet are on the ground at all times, or high enough that to dog has to jump and hang from it, it depends on what the DOG likes. 

It's really best NOT to work more than one dog on a SP at a time, if one bites the other by accident you could have a fight, or an injured dog... 


Here's my CHEAP version being used, it was basically a rubber bungee, very well secured so it couldn't snap and hurt her, attacked to rope and a tree branch.
You can see how it bounces back, and makes it more fun for the dog. Sorry for the terrible video.


Springpoles are meant to be hung vertically, but I attach J's very cheap version to a vertical pole sometimes, making it horizontal for him to tug on. 










The Flirtpole...

Basically a pole, some length of rope, and a toy.
You can make on with PVC pipe, a light broom handle, anything durable and light, anywhere from 3'-6' long, depending on the room you have and your preferences. 

You attach the rope well to the end of your chosen pole, you can drill a hole to slip the rope through if there is not existing hole.

On the other end of the rope, tie something the dog can grab and chase. Cow hide, old rags, their favorite soft toy. It has to be soft, if there is something hard it could hurt the dog by bouncing up and hitting their face, or busting lips when they go to grab it. 

Cow hide is a preference... It's great for dogs with high prey drive, and it lasts for a while...

Here is J, many months ago, as a pup using the Flirt with my niece (who was obviously too short)










you can read a lot more here, on construction, how to use ect.
Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup


They are both GREAT for people with small yards... Can't play a good game of fetch in a 20'/20' backyard.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been thinking of using one of these for Bella the only thing stoping me is. I'm worried about how much prey drive it gives. I knw it sounds stupid but let me expain a bit. We have 5 kittys and Bella likes to bark and if they run chaise the cats. Chance ran up a tree and Bella jumped up and almost had him by the butt. Game over she went in her kennel. Will one of these make her more likely to PLAY with the cats and more likely to chase them? Other wise she's and could give a hoot less


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know... My personal experience is it hasn't changed J's behavior, he's always had HIGH prey drive, if our little dog goes off running he chases right after her.

Now, my _opinion_, it might actually help by giving them a release. I could be dead wrong. But J is less interested in small animals on our walks if I'd worked him on the flirtpole for a while before we leave. 

That's only one experience with that, though, and every dog is an individual. 

Though you could say the same for playing fetch, for letting them use squeaky toys. Both simulate prey.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I have one for Josie, she loves it!. Honestly even though she plays with the flirt pole and loves to chase her ball she has never shown interest in chasing small critters. We have lots of wild rabbits around here and she showed no interest. Probably because her focus was mainly on me.

I agree with APBT though, each dog is in individual.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

I have 2 flirtpoles one with sheepskin and a leather..the other with a rag.. my dogs love it I use it for both shepherds and my 5 month old Malinois great exercise too...


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It makes keeping them in shape very easy... I am leery of walking J far in this neighborhood, so he gets his exercise from the flirt/fetch/springpole, and his mental exercise is doing training on our fairly short walks, and working on his behavior.

He is in pretty good shape @ 12 months..


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so a wooden broom handle and How much rope 6 ft or what? Will a tug work? Or do I need something else?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

ChristenHolden said:


> Ok so a wooden broom handle and How much rope 6 ft or what? Will a tug work? Or do I need something else?


Whatever works for you, it has to be short enough that you can have enough control over it to keep it away from the dog until you choose to let him have it... I think my rope is about 6'.

Like a tug rope? I had one on the end of mine, lasted a good while, it came apart and was even more fun then lol


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep a tug roap I have 3 that are about 2ft long or so. I think she would love to bite on a sleve to as long as no one was wearing it and brandishing a whip lol she will chew or chase anything and thinks she knows how to do laundry.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oddly, this looks like a sleeve... I watched this earlier.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

It sure does. How long do you work a first timer I don't wanna injure her.and how long after she eats. And what about water I don't want her to bloat. If my vet will do it and knows what I'm talking about ill see about attaching her stomach to her side like some one else is doing. And she defantaly needs more exersise and this looks fun for both of us THANK YOU for starting the thred and answering my ?s a tired puppy is a good puppy


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't work J for a couple of hours after eating to be safe, because it is very physical... He takes very short water breaks (maybe 1/4 cup) a few times if it's hot during exercise. 

Bloat is nothing to mess with, I lost my big girl to bloat last month, it was horrid. Though she didn't do anything but eat and lay down to sleep...

I just let J play until he slows down. Same with fetch/springpole. 


Here are a couple of dogs enjoying a flirtpole.





And some puppy cuteness...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking at them, you could also buy a horse lunge whip and attach a toy to it... I think I'm going to try that. It would be lighter weight than a broom or pvc pipe etc.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

SHE LOVES IT. I have a very tired puppy who still wants to play. I got a broom handle 8 ft or so rope so I can make it longer or shorther. She has been running and chasing and snapping. I'm glad it quit raining so I could try it. She was trying to eat the pole and then the rope and every thing else before I can get it made. I worked her and Oliver for a good 20 min. She's quick too caught it half the time. Of course she don't know or wanna know drop cuz I have to pry the tug out of her mouth to get her to let go.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Aww, I'm glad she and Oliver had fun. It's J's favorite toy, unless you throw his Chuckit ball lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the puppy video...it's like a puppy dumbell when he lifts them off the ground! Thank you for your information, I am going to try this for my Molly


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've seen people use lunge whips for them, it works well.

Let me know how it goes, bianca.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread makes me happy.  lol 

I just made a flirt pole for Ruger the other day using 4ft of inch diameter PVC and 10ft of rope (what I did was actually run the rope through the PVC, so there's 6ft of actually "play line", but if I untie the rag on the end and switch how the rope is tied, I can have 10ft of line as well!). Ruger loves loves loves it, and so do I, because I can see how much fun he has chasing/playing with it. He's smart too! He keeps me on my toes as far as maneuvering goes, because he can switch directions on a dime!

Some video (only my second time using the pole, so I'm a bit clumsy--and I'm not a dwarf, but my boyfriend had the camera and he's 14 inches taller than I am, haha):


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Isn't it fun?! 

It is hard with shepherds, they're SO smart and quick, and J's herding comes into play, and he cuts it off faster than I can move it sometimes... Looks like Ruger had a blast.


----------



## Mac (Jan 10, 2010)

after seeing this thread i made one of these for my gsd....he loves it! i think he would chase that thing until he dropped, we have to make him come inside to get a little water and cool off.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella loves it so much she has bitten me. I ended the game and was carring it back in and she jumped up and grabed the tugg which was wraped around the pole and I had my hand around and today she missed it when it hit my leg. She got my leg lol not anything bad she was jus so FOCOSED on the toy everything else went bye bye. I think she becoming obsesed. I had a towel handin out to dry. And she jumepd about 4 ft to get it and drag thro the dirt such a silly girl  I found a lounge whip on ebay that matches her collar. Unless I can find a pretty pink one close by. I think I can get her really moving with one of these.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, J gets my hand or leg once in a while if I get in the way, dogs with high prey drive are completely zoned in on these are just LOVE them... If I have his flirtpole, a parade of people and dogs could walk by and he'd ignore them... 

Glad you guys are having fun


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

At what age is ok to use a small flirt pole?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

That looks like fun I am going to make one tomorrow THANKS:wild:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> At what age is ok to use a small flirt pole?


Well, any age... Just don't get crazy with it at a very young age. Like no high jumping or hard maneuvers... But J's been using a flirt pole from 7 weeks, I just went slower and let him toddle after it lol Puppies love to chase things.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

APBTLOVE - Thank you sooooooooooo much! Just made a flirtpole for Molly and she loves it! I've been unwell the last little while so she has not had her usual 2 walks a day and has been really barky(?) so we played this morning and I have THE most tired little Molly Moo! Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a miracle toy... You're welcome... It is so easy for us to use, and it gives them a thorough workout, I cannot imagine J without his flirtpole


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for great idea Molly just loves this!!! I built it with a piece of 3/4 " conduit(plastic pipe), glued a 90 degree connector box to it then tied a 6ft strap to the pole and used one of Molly's fury toys. I will post pics later


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

here are some pics of the flirt pole I made
View attachment 1322


View attachment 1323


View attachment 1324


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks good, Molly  Better than mine.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

I made a flirtpole for Kai out of some thin PVC pipe, line (rope) and a big thick piece of leather. The first piece of leather that I had was black and she liked it so much I had to switch it to a light brown, because I didn't want her mistaking my black cat for her toy


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Molly, 
I love the idea with the unstuffed animal on the end. I never thought of that. I am sure Kai would love to have her bright pink stuffed ferret-looking stuffed animal on the end of her flirtpole. I might just change out the leather now... Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I just made one of these for Cash and he LOVES it!!! I used a buggy whip and a cheap squeaky stuffed toy. Total cost was less than $10.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LoL and that's why I don't have a white rabbit skin on the end of Bellas I have 2 solid white cats. I don't need any acidents when they run by. I'm sure rabbit and cat hide have very simalar feels to them lol


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

just made one for Rambo. Total cost under $5 lol Used a old broom stick I found in the garage, some rope from home depot for $3 and a toy I got for $1.

IDK how to get it to show up on here but heres a quick video. He loves it.
http://www.facebook.com/v/1496881302458


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Is it better to use a horse lunge whip? The little one I made for Jake he is quickly outgrowing....I'd like to make him a new one this week. I have read some like using a whip...suggestions please..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> Is it better to use a horse lunge whip? The little one I made for Jake he is quickly outgrowing....I'd like to make him a new one this week. I have read some like using a whip...suggestions please..


I found a discussion on just that:
• View topic - Using lunge whip as flirtpole?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ok Im hooked. I made one last night with my horses lunge whip and an old stuffed squeaky bear. Even my 7 year old dog Apache likes it (but of course he would, I put one of his toys on it). I just tested it out didn't do much with it but Apache & Lakoda both went for it, Kiya showed a little intrest and shes got really high prey drive. Bet if I put a squirrel on the end she'd go for it. 
Anyway, my question is...are there rules that help you learn how to control prey drive playing this game? What do you do when they get it, praise them then do you make them sit/down take it away and start the game over? Lakoda already shows signs of high prey drive. And she enjoys chasing my cat that runs from her. When I told our trainer that she ran after the deer last week she told me I should have taken away her off leash privleges and keep her on a long line now. Or is this a bad idea for a pup with high prey drive?
Unfortunately I cant watch videos here at work, they are blocked. I don't get much time at home to play on the pc having the pup.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

kiya said:


> Ok Im hooked. I made one last night with my horses lunge whip and an old stuffed squeaky bear. Even my 7 year old dog Apache likes it (but of course he would, I put one of his toys on it). I just tested it out didn't do much with it but Apache & Lakoda both went for it, Kiya showed a little interest and shes got really high prey drive. Bet if I put a squirrel on the end she'd go for it.
> Anyway, my question is...are there rules that help you learn how to control prey drive playing this game? What do you do when they get it, praise them then do you make them sit/down take it away and start the game over? Lakoda already shows signs of high prey drive. And she enjoys chasing my cat that runs from her. When I told our trainer that she ran after the deer last week she told me I should have taken away her off leash privileges and keep her on a long line now. Or is this a bad idea for a pup with high prey drive?
> Unfortunately I cant watch videos here at work, they are blocked. I don't get much time at home to play on the pc having the pup.


I tied a furry toy on mine it works great!

I use the flirtpole as a part of training and it works great!!!
I always start with a sit or down stay then swing it back and forth she is not allow to move until I say okay. Once the chase is on I'll swing it around eventually she'll get it then we will play tug with it until I give her a" leave it and sit stay" command. I find it really helped with her patience and focus. Now when she gets close to our cat we just say "leave it" and Molly will walk away.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually used the flirtpole as a way to teach self-control... Because I can really work on his "Leave it". He is crazy over the flirtpole... And by making him stay or saying "Leave it!" When he's really into the game has made him much better with "Leaving" small animals. I don't have a cat, but I have a cat-sized dog he enjoyed chasing down... Now I can command him to leave her if he starts chasing and he does...


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> I actually used the flirtpole as a way to teach self-control... Because I can really work on his "Leave it". He is crazy over the flirtpole... And by making him stay or saying "Leave it!" When he's really into the game has made him much better with "Leaving" small animals. I don't have a cat, but I have a cat-sized dog he enjoyed chasing down... Now I can command him to leave her if he starts chasing and he does...


100% agree, that is exactly what I do when working my flirtpole with my boy, he knows "leave it" very well now, I can walk him and tell him "leave it" when he sees a squirl and he will look at me or give avoidance, same thing with other dogs, its a great way to make the "leave it" command be set in stone


----------



## erich_maya_GSD (Jun 29, 2011)

hello , my gsd uses the springpole , she loves it!!!!!


----------

